# XBox 360 saved games



## ICONIC (Sep 8, 2007)

I ask this before but i still cant figure it out.

Ok so i use to have a profile then got xbox live and had to create a new profile for it. Unfortunatly i had saved games on my other one that didn't have xbox live and it would always auto logon to which was annoying so i deleted it but kept the saved game files.

So now i need to know how to move a saved game file from one profile to another profile?


----------

